# Runlevel configuration file



## xloouch (29. Juli 2003)

wo finde ich das runlevel configurations file...

habe anscheinend einen fehler bei der konfiguration gemacht. jetzt wechselt das system direkt ins runlevel 9.. wo kann ich das wieder zurückändern?

thx leds


----------



## hulmel (29. Juli 2003)

/etc/inittab

id:5:initdefault:

Das wäre dann Runlevel 5.


----------



## xloouch (30. Juli 2003)

thx


----------



## xloouch (30. Juli 2003)

Also ich werd hier mal die Fehlermeldung aufschreiben. Eventuell kann mir ja jemand bei meinem problem helfen, mir es aus dem weg zu schaffen.. 

INIT: version 2.82 booting
INIT: Enering runlevel: 9
INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

dies ist die meldung, die beim start steht... wie kann ich das wieder zurückändern???

bitte. hab keinen bock, meine 40 GB daten durch eine formatierung zu verlieren...

Danke für eure hilfe im voraus


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

die lösung hat dir hulmel 
schon gegeben:

id:5:initdefault:  <- währe runlevel 5 als default

id:9:initdefault: <- so stehts bei dir wohl drinne.


----------



## xloouch (30. Juli 2003)

eben nicht. hab nachgeschaut.. irgendwie fehlt die ganze linie.. muss es wahrscheinlich nochmals eintragen. hab das system im recovery modus hochgefahren. und dann die datei angeschaut.. wenn dem so ist, muss ich die linie einfügen. danke für die hilfe


----------



## xloouch (11. August 2003)

hallo

in meiner inittab steht 

id:3:initdefault:

si:I:bootwait:/etc/init.d/boot

das system will immer noch nicht hochfahren und wechselt sofort wieder ins runlevel 9


----------



## hulmel (11. August 2003)

Ist das alles?
Da sollte eigentlich noch mehr drin stehen.


----------



## xloouch (13. August 2003)

sicherlich steht noch mehr drin. Mir wars jetzt aber genug und hab Linux neu installiert, dabei aber einige dateien nicht gelöscht. nun bootet das ganze system bis zu einem gewissen punkt, und dann bricht es wieder ab und wechselt ins runlevel 9...

kann mir das mal einer erklähren?


----------



## hulmel (13. August 2003)

Zwei Dinge fallen mir jetzt noch ein.
Überschreiben des Runlevels in den bootfiles Deines Bootloaders
oder ein fehlerhaftes rc-script. -> /var/log/boot.msg


----------



## xloouch (14. August 2003)

Diese Datei, die du da nennst, is bei mir etwa 12 kb gross. leider kann ich sie nicht auf diskette kopieren, da mein floppy kabut ist.. sorry...

beim start sieht es so aus:
..
..
..
..
using r5 hash to sort names
ReiserFS version 3.6.25
VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly
change_root: old root has d_count=2
trying to unmount old root ... okay
Freeing unused kernel memory: 120k freed
INIT: version 2.82 booting
INIT: Enerting runlevel: 9
INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...

danke für die hilfe bit jetzt


----------



## hulmel (14. August 2003)

Bevor ich jetzt weitersuche, wird es Zeit für /sbin/reiserfsck. Am besten mit der Option --fix-fixable.
Falls Du keine man-pages findest: "Rescue# chroot (mountpoint für /, meistens /mnt) man reiserfsck".

BTW: Reiserfs hat mich ende letzten/anfang diesen Jahres auch schon zwei Installationen gekostet. Die Daten vermisse ich noch Heute...


----------



## xloouch (18. August 2003)

hab mich jetzt dazu entschieden neu zu formatieren. formatiere alles, abgesehen von meinen 3 wichtigsten partitionen.. (www,ftp, home). naja. sollte jetzt eigentlich funktionieren. darf einfach den dhcp, http und den mysql -deamon wieder neu aufsetzen.. schade eigentlich, aber naja. man hat nur einmal so lange ferien, wie ich jetzt gerade. 

danke nochmals für die hilfe hulmel

gruss


----------

